# Average Draw Length for Women / Short Draw Archers



## Walker

I voted for my 2 adult daughters but as usuall I jumped the gun and didn't see the draw weight part. Please add one at #40-50 and one at #50-60


----------



## De-Gurl

I am at 39# but will be moving up to 42 this week so I voted for the next weight group....


----------



## VFX_Fenix

Walker said:


> I voted for my 2 adult daughters but as usuall I jumped the gun and didn't see the draw weight part. Please add one at #40-50 and one at #50-60


Got'em for ya. :darkbeer:


----------



## escpen

ttt


----------



## Wheely

My draw is 26" and my weight is at 45# right now. I was at 52# when I stopped shooting a few years ago.


----------



## turkeygirl

I'm at 26" DL but more on the lower side of that. My DW I just raised from 46 lbs to about 49 lbs.


----------



## escpen

ttt


----------



## JMS22calibergal

My DL is 26" and my DW is 55lbs.


----------



## Angela

I am roughly 25.5 draw length, but recently started using a release (I have shot fingers for 10 years) My poundage with a release now is roughtly 52 pounds. I want it to be 60 by hunting season.


----------



## B'ville Hunter

I also didn't see the draw weight part so you can add 1 at 40 to 50 lbs.

Chris


----------



## Angela

Angela said:


> I am roughly 25.5 draw length, but recently started using a release (I have shot fingers for 10 years) My poundage with a release now is roughtly 52 pounds. I want it to be 60 by hunting season.


I must have voted in the 40-50 category, I should have voted in the 50-60 catagory. Ooops, sorry. I clicked the wrong one.


----------



## Shoot 3D

*My draw length and poundage*

 My draw length is 23.5 @ 47lbs


----------



## MN Teacher

I didn't see the pounds either. My draw length is 24.5 and my pounds is 30-40 but I would rather have 40-50.


----------



## doe_eyes76

*another oops!*

40-50 lbs. for me


----------



## BlackArrow

Ooops for me too.

Got the 25 to 26" DL bit in but forgot the 40-50# bit...

Doh....


----------



## escpen

Thank you all for the response! Anyone else?


----------



## YNGARCHER

My draw is 23 and I used to pull about 56. But now that I have tendonitis I tend to take it easier...maybe 48 pounds maybe less..


----------



## DeeS

Another that didn't see the DW! :embara: I am 25.5" DL and pulling back about 50#.


----------



## blondstar

*wt*

My draw length is 261/2 to 27 and my weight is 40-50lbs


----------



## XFlinger

My DL is 29" and DW is 46 lbs.


----------



## *Hoyt*Shooter*

*my D/L & D/W*

my D/L is 27" and my D/W is 32. 

i shoot a score of 286 and i shoot with a 2007 jet black Hoyt Selena.

-JB


----------



## Mrs.AJHOYT

My draw length is 26 inches and draw weight is about 46lbs. I forgot to click on the weight part of the poll, glad to see I wasn't the only one :embara:


----------



## DancesWithArros

26" with string loop, 50# :archer:


----------



## jabear

*above average*

Right before I started shooting National level, I looked in some archery books at what the women shoot for poundage. I decided at that moment to work hard and get to what the pro's where shooting at that time....

I am 27 1/2 inch draw and 60 lbs weight. That is the highest weight that the organizations would allow us to shoot so I went for it. I shoot this weight all year round. I shoot a Hoyt Turbotec that is a great speed bow also.


But don't over pound yourselfs .... if it is hard to draw ... turn it down.
You don't need a lot of weight "anymore" to get speed.


----------



## laurie

opps! Didn't see the DW either. Mine is 40-50.


----------



## G33k

I think it is a great idea but shouldn't it be seperated into recurve and compound? The draw length might be close for both (no more than 2 "difference) but the draw weight is very different.

I suppose we can assume that most are compound and start a second one for recurve (are there even enough recurvers?)


----------



## YNGARCHER

G33k said:


> I think it is a great idea but shouldn't it be seperated into recurve and compound? The draw length might be close for both (no more than 2 "difference) but the draw weight is very different.
> 
> I suppose we can assume that most are compound and start a second one for recurve (are there even enough recurvers?)


You never know till you try. Some might not post since not many threads deal with recurves.


----------



## Lady

Also missed the wieght option...43lbs for me. Having read the other replies, I would like to add my daughter at 22" and 30lbs. Thanks!


----------



## Poca

opps! DW 30-40


----------



## G33k

Yngarcher, haha, too true.

BTW my draw is about 28" what do I click :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER

G33k said:


> Yngarcher, haha, too true.
> 
> BTW my draw is about 28" what do I click :wink:


Someday, once I get my wrist strong again I might have to try Olympic style. It looks like so much fun.


----------



## LovingArchery

*shrt draw*

I voted for what I thought was the average but I am 24"dl and at about 40lbs to top it off I am left handed.


----------



## sennebec

me too... voted for DL but missed the draw weight  

please add 40-50# for me.

i shoot my C2 26" 43# (set up for target)
my mustang 25.5" 50# (set up for 3D)

and when my new prestige arrives (3D setup) i'll be shooting 26" 50#.


----------



## Abnoba

*draw length*

My draw is 28-1/2 and average around 45-55 pounds depending on how much I have been shooting and which bow I am shooting at the time. I find that many bows that are best at lower poundages don't have the draw length that I need. Most women's models that I wish to try out are max at 
27" and the ones with long enough draws are too much in poundage.


----------



## Valkyrie

*Short Draw Blues*

I would love to buy a new Hoyt but they have decided that short draw persons are not a big market. I'm holding onto old ultratech's becuase Hoyt doesn't offer a bow with an axle to axle of 40" with a 24.5" draw length anymore. I don't want to shoot a 32" axle to axle, I don't want a string angle that puts my release behind my ear in order to get my nose on the string. Up until a few years ago, I bought a new Hoyt every year, but then they stopped making anything that met my needs. Spending more time with my recurves.


----------



## snow panther

I voted for a female friend of mine (I am a guy). She has a 25 1/2" DL and shoots currently 45# with her Hoyt Rintec.


----------



## Anear

:laugh:

I missed the weight bit too. I shoot 60# compound and 42# recurve (26" for both).


----------



## targetgirl

*targetgirl*

:archer: hello everyone, i shoot a hoty selena, d/l 25, d/w 40.


----------



## whitedove

Valkyrie said:


> I would love to buy a new Hoyt but they have decided that short draw persons are not a big market. I'm holding onto old ultratech's becuase Hoyt doesn't offer a bow with an axle to axle of 40" with a 24.5" draw length anymore. I don't want to shoot a 32" axle to axle, I don't want a string angle that puts my release behind my ear in order to get my nose on the string. Up until a few years ago, I bought a new Hoyt every year, but then they stopped making anything that met my needs. Spending more time with my recurves.


Kinda Stinks dont it? I shoot a Hoyt Rintec XL indoors 24" @38# And a Martin Slayr 24" @48# for 3-D and hunting but my next indoor bow will be a Conquest 3. I was a dedicated Hoyt shooter till this year


----------



## Archery Ang

My draw length is 22", and my draw weight is right at 31 lbs right now.


----------



## ~Tara~

DL 25 1/2 inches
DW 45lbs


----------



## 2Racks

*I shoot 26 inches. 
I am fixen to have to go down in my weight again do to surgery but will be working my way back up to 45# then try getting myself up to 50# *


----------



## Kerrie W

I shoot a Rintec XL @ 26.5 DL and currently on 44 lb...Got a sore elbow at the moment so will wait till it is better before winding it up any more:nervous s


----------



## jmvargas

am a guy but the poll doesn't specify whether its for compound or recurve so the results are mixed...personally i would be very interested in the results for draw length and wt for women's recurve....thanks..


----------



## Lady

*how tall!!*

How tall are all you gals!!:mg: I shoot a 24" Ultramag but in reality my DL is actually more like 23" (from nock to palm of my hand at full draw). I didn't consider myself short at 5'5 but maybe I am..lol. I'm just surprised that so many of you are shooting 25"+DLs. I guess my hopes of having more selection of bows is out the window..


----------



## De-Gurl

Lady said:


> How tall are all you gals!!:mg: I shoot a 24" Ultramag but in reality my DL is actually more like 23" (from nock to palm of my hand at full draw). I didn't consider myself short at 5'5 but maybe I am..lol. I'm just surprised that so many of you are shooting 25"+DLs. I guess my hopes of having more selection of bows is out the window..


I'm 5'6" and shoot with a 26" drawlength.


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI

*Average*

I was at 25" 42#, but can shoot 50#, (right handed) but I like to be comfortable shooting. I just purchased a new bow LEFT handed (finally gave in and am shooting eye dominance), at 26" 34#. (every manufacture measures draw differently), hoping to be up to 40# by September.


----------



## BowTechMom

During hunting season I shoot 55# with a draw of 25", I drop the #'s for target shooting. My daughter is 15 and she has a 26" draw and not sure of her poundage app. 42-45 pounds. My Daughter and I are both 5'3".


----------



## Gunfighter45

I'm sorry if I am intruding in this post...... I'm a male that is veary tiny 5'3",
112lbs. My draw length is between 24 and 25 inches, and my draw weight at this time is 55lbs. I almost did not get involved in the sport because of the limited choice i had in bows. The way i figure it, manufactures need to make a module system for at least one of their adult bows for us smaller adults, and advanced young adults. This way they will not miss out on a whole class of archers, that i feel were being left out. By the way Thank You Martin!!!
I Love my "ShadowCat"!


----------



## aprldwn

*Me too*

Missed the DW. Please add 36# (coming back after getting tendonitis in my shoulder)


----------



## Suzie Sureshot

*23-24" 40-50#s*

I still haven't gotten my bow yet, but when I do (this weekend), it will be set at about 23.5" and 42#s. My draw length is 24", but I am using a release. I am so glad that when I picked up a bow this time around (last time was about 11yrs ago) I was able to pull back 40#s continuously with ease. I am so excited, because I will be able to hunt and I can only get stronger! I thought for sure I was going to be pulling 25#s.


----------



## bowhunter12346

My draw length is 26" and I am pulling 40 pounds off my CSS Encore 2


----------



## bowtechbuffy

*Have I got the bow for you then!!!*

If you're looking for a short draw length bow that will compete with the "big boys" so to speak you need to check out the Equalizer from BowTech. It boasts IBO speeds of over 300fps at a mere 27 inches and it can be adjusted down to 25" with draw weights in the range that most ladies prefer. It's a bit more pricey than some of the other manufacturers, but if you want speed, and no vibration, this is the bow to shoot. I've shot BowTech for years now as well as other major manufacturers bows and for us ladies, it is an awsome peice of equipment that I have yet to fine any real competition for


----------



## hkymoose

Unbelievable! I've been told for over a year now that I have a "short" draw length. Looking at this thread, it looks like I'm adverage! I started out at around 42# last summer, and by this past May, I was shooting 51#. It's ggod to see that I'm not under adverage! lol


----------



## DeeS

bowtechbuffy said:


> If you're looking for a short draw length bow that will compete with the "big boys" so to speak you need to check out the Equalizer from BowTech. It boasts IBO speeds of over 300fps at a mere 27 inches and it can be adjusted down to 25" with draw weights in the range that most ladies prefer. It's a bit more pricey than some of the other manufacturers, but if you want speed, and no vibration, this is the bow to shoot. I've shot BowTech for years now as well as other major manufacturers bows and for us ladies, it is an awsome peice of equipment that I have yet to fine any real competition for


You said it there!! My draw length is 26" and pulling 48lbs I am getting right at 284 with my '06 and 292 with my '07. Sweeeeet bows!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl

I shoot 25 draw and am at 43#


----------



## Native Girl

Lady said:


> How tall are all you gals!!:mg: I shoot a 24" Ultramag but in reality my DL is actually more like 23" (from nock to palm of my hand at full draw). I didn't consider myself short at 5'5 but maybe I am..lol. I'm just surprised that so many of you are shooting 25"+DLs. I guess my hopes of having more selection of bows is out the window..



I'm 5'10 and have a D/L of 27" ish and pulling between 52# to 55#


----------



## mytfancy

*I too missed the DW.....*

Please add one in the 50-60# section!! DL is 24" and will be shooting a Hoyt Selena this year....my first year hunting...wish me luck!!:wav:


----------



## Glamgirrl

*Draw/weight?*

My draw length is 26", and my recurve bow weight is 48# @ 28". So I'm really only pulling about 42# I figure. My longbow is 46#@29", so it's even lighter, but I love my Hummingbird!


----------



## Toxophilette

My DL 25.75 and I am pulling 45#


----------



## lastcall21

my draw length is 23"  and my draw weight is 47#.:wink:


----------



## ladymamba345

escpen said:


> Thank you all for the response! Anyone else?


58#..28 inch draw...310fps for 3-D, 267fps for hunting. Guess I missed the draw length.


----------



## georgiegillean

I shoot a 23 1/2" draw @ about 42 pounds on my Hoyt Selena. I also shoot 42 pounds on my old Alpine.


----------



## mn_huntergirl

my DL is 27 1/2 and pull 45#


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*missed the poundage part*

i also missed the poundage part i shoot a 26.5 draw with a release at 40-45# i am 5'3.5" tall..


----------



## Addicted

That would be great if there were more options for those of us who have a shorter draw length! I currently have a 24" draw length and shoot 48lbs. I can pull back 50lbs + but don't have a lot of options when choosing a new bow. Most of the companies have 1, sometimes 2 that I can pick from. It's very frustrating! I realize that I could order a custom bow, but I'm the type of person who likes to feel and touch my stuff before I purchase it. Plus, I don't want the companies to spend their time and money for a specific product if it doesn't work for me. :smile: Maybe as more women get into the sport the companies will start to notice :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

:bump:


----------



## tothewoodz

*I missed it to. Oops!*

40-50 lbs.:set1_chores030:


----------



## tothewoodz

mytfancy said:


> Please add one in the 50-60# section!! DL is 24" and will be shooting a Hoyt Selena this year....my first year hunting...wish me luck!!:wav:



GOOD LUCK we want to see some pics this year...:cam:


----------



## Marie73

I am 25" d/l and 52# d/w I get 285 with my bowtech equalizer


----------



## huntress_95

My draw is 25'' and I pull 50# I shoot a parker Micro phoniex that i got in 2005 but as soon as hunting is over with I am going to get a new equalixer from bowtech


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

*I missed the draw weight part............*

My draw lenght is 26.5 and am pulling 63lbs so I guess put me in the 60# 

Thanks


----------



## lil'shorty

My draw length is 21 and draw weight is 40


----------



## bow up

Wow ! You've got to be kidding me... lol
I didn't notice how old this thread was until after i voted.


----------



## minnie3

also didn't see the draw weight part below.for my 25" draw length, i shoot 36 pounds with fingers


----------



## Robert43

I did for my daughter almost 16 25" 32lb


----------



## woodsbaby

one more for the opps crowd.... my DW is 40-50...


----------



## woodsbaby

bow up said:


> Wow ! You've got to be kidding me... lol
> I didn't notice how old this thread was until after i voted.


omg... I didn't pay attention either.. lol... someone has been digging! interesting to see that I'm average in everything tho... lol...


----------



## Nebraska gal

I also missed the weight option on the vote. I pull between 47-52#'s


----------



## Huntress1521

What about a 29" draw?! There isn't even an option for that! 
Not all women are "short" ya know - just like with apparel and clothes - they assume all women are short and then those of us that are blessed with some height, have to wear men's clothes in order for them to be long enough and then we swim in them because they are too big. . . 
Just a thought! There are a lot of *tall* women too, not just short women


----------



## Marine96

My wife falls in the 25"-26" DL range at 25 and 7/16 weight at 42lbs. I'm not to far off on draw length myself at 26", weight is 60lbs.


----------



## Ole Trapper

I to am a 29" draw and shoot 56#s. I find it hard to get womens pants that are long enough also. Good to know there are others like me out there. i'm NOT an amazon but I ain't short either.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry

For my wife. 24"37#.


----------



## Doeslayer13

27 in 45lbs i use to shoot 65lbs lol!


----------



## jwrigley

missed the weight option too.

25.5" 50-60 lbs set st 57lbs


----------

